# Upgrading to more efficient SQ speakers



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2006)

I currently have a 1981 VW pickup with Phoenix Gold Zero Point tweeters & 6.5" midbass components in the doors(mods) & sealed PG ZP 8" subs behind the seats. I have the PG ZX450 4 ch amp(50w+/ch) with the comps on the front 2 channels & the two 8" subs(stereo) on the back 2 channels. I have Decware home speakers(RL-3s) that have the excellent Silver Flute 6.5" speakers(4 ohm) & are very efficient. I'm wanting SQ first, then tight midbass kick, & finally more efficiency(loudness)! Any suggestions?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

What are you lacking? What's your budget? What do you want to keep and what are you willing to upgrade?

That's a great amp. Make sure it's been recapped. If you are not sure then I'd take it out of commission until it's done, I've seen too many of these go up in smoke due to burning capacitors.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2006)

I do want to keep the PG amp! Who could I send the amp to & have it re-capped? Do they install higher grade caps(more expensive)or(more durable)? Are they trustworthy & fair-priced?
I also need a head unit w/cd player, USB port, Bluetooth, & possibly a SD card port! My current car stereo is at least 15 years old. Lightning Audio sound deadener was applied throughout the cab. Budget is flexible, but not unlimited! Can you recommend a performance head unit without all the "bells and whistles" for around $200-300+ range! Maybe I should tackle these two things first!!!


----------



## Makky (Nov 15, 2014)

KellyB said:


> I also need a head unit w/cd player, USB port, Bluetooth, & possibly a SD card port! My current car stereo is at least 15 years old. Lightning Audio sound deadener was applied throughout the cab. Budget is flexible, but not unlimited! Can you recommend a performance head unit without all the "bells and whistles" for around $200-300+ range! Maybe I should tackle these two things first!!!


Pioneer 80PRS is a head unit with CD player, USB Port, Bluetooth, an SD card *and* all the bells and whistles. I've found this to be a great value for money head unit. I think it costs around 300$ in the US.
I use this as my HU and have been very satisfied thus far.


----------

